# Login Problems



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2001)

New feature: You can now post mesaged without logging in.

This is useful for those who use a computer, and that does not allow the use of cookies. (Most nowadays allow cookies.)

If you are not alredy logged in, you will be prompted to enter your username and password when you post or reply. Most other functions will require that you are logged in.

As always, please let me know if you have any feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2001)

Folks,

I‘ve just come across a problem where users who have a user number less than 200 *may* not be able to log in.

I‘ve alerted the vendor, and am awaiting a fix. In the mean time, please bear with me, and know that I‘m doing all I can.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jul 2001)

Problem solved.

Hope it didn‘t cause any inconvenience.


----------



## peanutshel (16 Sep 2001)

won‘t let me log in.  I don‘t want to re-register


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Sep 2001)

Shelley,

Can you give me some more details?

When/where does it ask you to log in? If you‘re posting, you‘re logged in.

It‘s possible that the machine you‘re using doesn‘t allow cookies. In this case, your login information won‘t be stored on the machine, and you‘d have to log in each time you posted a message...

Thanks!


----------



## peanutshel (28 Sep 2001)

Thanks, that could be the reason.  It would say, "Hello, XCameron" at the top, but if I tried to do anything, it would say "You‘re not logged in".  Veddy confusing to a newbie.  Now it seems to be running OK.  My workplace computer is very tempermental.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2001)

Ah, thanks for the additional details. I‘d say that‘s probably it, especially if it‘s now working on a different computer. Your work computer is probably configured not to "trust" external sites such as this, which is probably not a bad idea these days...


----------



## peanutshel (1 Oct 2001)

Actually, it‘s on the DIN server (DND‘s intranet site) which is amazing in itself , since NOTHING is normally allowed through.  More than likely get cut-off one of these days.  Thanks.. great site, I have passed the address around here.  The DND newsgroups are fine, but one is extremely limited in how you put things, this site is much more candid.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

I‘ve registered, and when logging..it directs me to the forums, but still says "You are not logged in". can anyone help me?


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2004)

Just log in again. Sometimes it doesn‘t take the first time.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2004)

Just log in again. Sometimes it doesn‘t take the first time.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

Oh, I recieved a pm from mike....and for some reason it started working once i was able to access my profile. Thanx though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jan 2004)

Hi Sh0rtbUs,

I‘ve finally added this to the FAQ:

 http://army.ca/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?/ubb/faq#custom-1 

Let me know if this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

Im not behind a Firewall and my cookies work fine on the many other forums im involved in....but its working now. Must have been a 1 time thing i geuss...thanx


----------



## elizabeth (5 Apr 2004)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum but my friend keeps trying to sign-up but she can‘t. Is this her problem or the site? Thanks.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2004)

Perhaps if your friend sent an email to the site administrator.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Apr 2004)

The site is up and running OK, accepting new registrations, so I suspect it‘s something on their end.

Can you relay the message/error/problem they‘re encountering when attempting to register?


Cheers


----------



## elizabeth (5 Apr 2004)

Hey, it was a few days ago but then it wouldn‘t take her birthday. So I‘ll tell her she‘s the one with the problem. I‘m sure it‘ll work out. Thanks.


----------



## Pte.See (5 Apr 2004)

I think you‘re on to something because I have 2 friends that keep trying to get on here and can‘t. It continues to say error every time they enter their information.
  :threat:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2004)

Hi Guys,

I've seen this problem a many times before... It's caused because their system won't accept cookies, for some reason.

There's generally one of two causes: your browser or a personal firewall.

If it's your browser, you may have to add "Army.ca" to your trusted list. In Internet Explorer, you need to add it to the "per site privacy actions" under the "privacy" tab of "internet options". Other browsers may have different settings.

The other frequent cause is that cookies may be blocked by a personal firewall, such as ZoneAlarm. If you're using one, be sure to check the settings there as well (often listed as "privacy" settings). Again, you may have to add Army.ca and/or *.army.ca to the exception list.

Lastly, make sure you're using this URL to register:

 http://army.ca/forums

If you're still having problems, let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## lostgrenadier (15 Apr 2004)

You need to develop a more streamlined and foolproof method to register for this site. I finally managed to get myself logged on after a virtual easter egg hunt fro the registration page.


----------



## rdschultz (15 Apr 2004)

More streamlined and foolproof?  The "you are not logged in.  Login or signup" at the top of every page is an easter egg hunt?


----------



## lostgrenadier (15 Apr 2004)

I‘m talking about a new user looking to sign up. The registration page is kind of obscure.


----------



## lostgrenadier (15 Apr 2004)

And as matter of fact, it only says login, if it said sign up there would be no need for this post.


----------



## rdschultz (15 Apr 2004)

I‘d beg to differ.  On my end it says "login or signup".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Apr 2004)

You‘re both right... On the main page, there was no "sign up" link, just a login box.

However here in the forums, there‘s a "sign up" link on every page.

I‘ve fixed that, so that the "sign up" link now appears on all pages.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CDN Blackhawk (30 May 2004)

I had to create a new login today for some reason.

My Old Log in *CDN* Blackhawk was not working.
could one of the admins help me get this fixed.. thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Ok, I've renamed your original account to "CDNBlackhawk" try logging in what that userid. I suspect that *'s are not allowed...


Sorry about that...


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (30 May 2004)

thanks, it looks like it worked


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Cool, glad that fixed it...


----------



## SARgirl (22 Sep 2009)

I did a search and I thought this was prob. the most applicable thread.

I have been having problems logging in; right from the start, but it's wearing thin.  I thought the problem was a glitch and it would resolved on its own, but I'm still having to keep re-logging in at least twice each time and some times it doesn't accept my information at all, even though I'm certain the information is correct.  

Also, when a thread I have subscribed to, arrives in my in-box, after I click on the link, even though I am already logged into Milnet, I need to go through the whole multiple logging-in if I want to view/post on it while logged in.  I can understand having to log in if I am not already logged in, but when I'm already logged in... .    

Any thoughts on what I can do to fix this?  

No hurry, just when someone from DS has time is great.

Thank you.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Sep 2009)

egy - I am not the expert, and we'll probably have to wait for Mike to get a definitive answer.  However, a couple of things come to mind:

I don't know what browser you're using, but IE, Firefox, and Safari all have the ability to "remember" your login info and fill it in for you.  Additionally, they all have the ability to accept or reject cookies.  If you're not accepting cookies, the site doesn't know who you are when you reappear.

When you log in, are you setting a time limit, or checking off the "remain logged in forever" option?

When you're logged into Milnet.ca, and attempt to access an Army.ca page, you may need to log in again (applies to all four iterations of the site).  This happens to me once in a while - I'm usually on Milnet, but receive "Reports to Mod" and other notifications from all four "boards".

As I said - I'm not the expert, but one of the above points may "twig" something for you.


----------



## SARgirl (22 Sep 2009)

Hi Roy, 

Thank you for the reply; much appreciated.

I use Firefox; I didn't know that was called a 'browser' until reading your reply, I thought maybe that's what it was, but wasn't sure... so now I know.    

I don't know anything about 'cookies', but I did read information about them a few times (which went right over my head).  

My internet skills are very basic; my computer skills are more than basic, but I wouldn't say intermediate either.  When it comes to computers and the internet, I'm such a girl; just one of those things, but I do try... I'm learning, slow, but sure.

When I log in, I leave the box check marked which is suppose to leave me logged in, only it doesn't leave me logged in.

Some times while logged in, during the same session, just going to a different thread I'll have to re-log in the usual multiple times like when I first logged in earlier in said session... maybe this is something along the lines of what you were mentioning about the different boards, not sure.

If it is a cookie problem, then I'll need simple step by step instructions to fix it.

Must be a way to fix it so I'm not having to re-log in multiple times every time.

Thank you Roy.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Sep 2009)

This link will take you to the Firefox help page about cookies:

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Enabling+and+disabling+cookies?style_mode=inproduct&s=cookies

One note - that page is specific to the Mac version of Firefox (which is what I am running) - if you're using Windows or Linux, the instructions will be slightly different.

I can't seem to get to a Windows version of the help - I suspect that the site is "sensing" what I'm running and directing me to the applicable topics.

http://www.mozilla.com is the top page for Firefox stuff - click on the "Support" tab, and you'll be able to find help for your particular version.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2009)

Just to add, if you look at the first link that Roy posted, you may need an extra step.

Click on Tools, the Options and the Privacy Tab.  Right underneath "Show Cookies" there is a box to click for "Clear history when Firefox closes".  If that box is checked, click on "Settings" and uncheck the "Cookies" box (upper right) if it is checked (or just uncheck the "Clear history" box).  Firefox used to ask every time you logged off but now does it automatically, depending on your settings.  I only clear Cookies when I run my weekly scans, but often forget to go back and uncheck the box again.   :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Sep 2009)

egy, some security software such as personal firewalls or anti-virus tools will also block cookies. Unfortunately there is no "one size fits all" help for that, the steps to check those settings (if they exist) are unique for each software vendor.

In a nutshell, the cookies are simply little bits of information that the server sends back to your browser. It tells your browser to store them, and present them back any time you re-visit the site.

So every time you visit, your browser is _supposed_ to present your userid and hashed password, allowing you to be seamlessly logged in to the site. If your browser fails to present those cookies, the server doesn't get your login info and shows you as a new visitor.

I know you're concerned about Internet security (a good thing) and there are a lot of settings that will affect how your browser stores and sends cookies. If you've tightened the security on one of those settings, it may be preventing your browser from using cookies the way you're expecting.

I know that's not helpful from a step-by-step perspective, but hopefully it gives you the 1,000 foot view of what might be going on. Sometimes just understanding the overall process is enough to trigger an "ah ha!" moment.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP (23 Sep 2009)

egy...if it is your anti virus program blocking the cookies try puting the army.ca address in the exceptions list....the program will not block it anymore.


----------



## SARgirl (25 Sep 2009)

Wow, you all are being a great help, thank you.   

I followed the steps for cookies (mentioned in Roy's post) and I added in the exceptions list (mentioned in GAP's post) the following:
air-force.ca
army.ca
forums.air-force.ca
milnet.ca
navy.ca
... and I un-checked the "clear history when fire fox closes" box (mentioned in Moe's reply or at least I think I un-checked the right box, not sure).  I also went to the "show cookies" list to check that all the above listed sites were indeed listed and they were listed in the exceptions list.

Next I used the drop down menu' and clicked, "Go Milnet", and I was asked to re-log in multiply times all over again (same thing with navy etc...).  I followed all the steps (mentioned above) and it looks like everything is as it should be.  

What am I doing wrong... how come it didn't work???  What do I do next to get things fixed?  Maybe I have to re-boot???  ???

----------

Mike, 
Someone else usually 'mans' my computer (so-to-speak), with regards to keeping it up and running.  I don't know anything about firewalls, other than they are meant to protect the computer.  However, since I need to be able to do things on the computer on my own (keeping it running and doing what I need it to do), I asked about the firewall on my computer and I was told the firewall is built into the hardware being run through something called a router and there is a secondary firewall through windows software.  I have no idea what any of this means, but I'm guessing you do.  Also, there was mention of 'avast', not sure what that is either.

----------

Thank you for the direction everyone, very much appreicated; I'm learning lots.  Please let me know what to do next.


----------



## Occam (26 Sep 2009)

What happens if you log into the site with Internet Explorer?  Do you experience the same problem with needing to log in again frequently?

If you're not comfortable using IE, Google Chrome is a good lightweight alternative for a browser - download at www.google.com/chrome


----------



## SARgirl (26 Sep 2009)

Occam, 

Thank you for the reply.

I have both IE and Fire Fox on my computer, though I almost always just use Fire Fox because it is faster and I like the bookmarks on a tool bar option.  

I tried logging in using IE... same problem; I had to re-log in multiple times and actually, the problem has gotten worse because this time round I had to re-log in multiple times to post a reply to this thread, which I haven't had to do before as long as I was already logged into X thread, which I was.  

Rebooting didn't help; I thought it might, but it didn't.

Okay... so I'm to add a third browser to my computer- hoi.  Before I do that, I have a question:  Could the accents in my user name be causing log in problems, by where I need to log in multiple times because when I log in, I don't use the accents; even though the accents show in my user name from when I originally signed up with an account... light bulb moment perhaps???  Would changing my user name help or would this not make any difference?


----------



## Occam (26 Sep 2009)

Changing your username is certainly an easy and quick attempt at trying to solve the problem - there are no restrictions on changing your username here.  It would be worth trying out and it's easy to reverse the action if it turns out to not be the problem.

As for installing the additional browser - Google Chrome is very light on resources and installs (and uninstalls) quickly.  Without having to go off and count, I have at least 7 browsers loaded on my machine right now for testing purposes.  From the symptoms you've described, I think you're going to see the same thing happen, but it's worth trying.

It's possible you may have some spyware/adware/virus actions going on.  If you take the above steps and the problem remains, I can walk you through the process of getting the necessary tools/programs to check your computer out.  Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## SARgirl (27 Sep 2009)

Occam, 

Downloading Chrome did not work- same stew, different pot.

I tried changing my user name, but couldn't... the system ran into errors and then a message which said the following, "_The user whose profile you are trying to view does not exist_".  To re-log back in, the system doesn't recognize SARgirl (the user named I switched do) and so I had to log in using the original user name, 'egy sarvedo', but after logging in as the original, the system displayed SARgirl.  So now I'm to log in under the original to have it display as the new user name; needless to say, I'm getting thoroughly confused and I'm still having to log in multiple times.

If my user name stays changed to the new one vs. the original, then I'll make a note of it on the applicable thread, but posting something now about the new user name is premature because it very well may go back to the original as things sit currently.  Hope this makes sense.  If Mods would prefer for me to do otherwise, please let me know or if not, I'll just hold back on posting anything official until this gets sorted.

Occam, I'm going to send you a PM; hopefully you can help me get this sorted.  Thank you.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Sep 2009)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> Occam,
> 
> Downloading Chrome did not work- same stew, different pot.
> 
> ...



Your user name (what you log in with) never changes.  Your DISPLAY name (what everybody sees) is what you changed.

I'm not sure that you CAN change your user name.  Mike?


----------



## Occam (27 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Your user name (what you log in with) never changes.  Your DISPLAY name (what everybody sees) is what you changed.
> 
> I'm not sure that you CAN change your user name.  Mike?



Roy's right.  You changed your display name, while your username remains what it was when you signed up.  

SARgirl: Did you sign up with a user name that contained accented characters?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> SARgirl: Did you sign up with a user name that contained accented characters?



Yes, she did.  See the last paragraph of reply #39.


----------



## Occam (27 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, she did.  See the last paragraph of reply #39.



I saw that, thanks.  I just wanted to confirm it given the confusion between username and display name.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2009)

SARgirl, I've just changed your username to match... you should have an e-mail about re-activating your account (required after a username change).

Let's hope this helps!


----------



## SARgirl (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike, 

I clicked on the new password link which came into my in-box (mentioned above in your post) and this is the message which appeared: 
"_An Error Has Occurred!
The user whose profile you are trying to view does not exist._" 

So I tried to log in using the original sign up information, 'egy sarvedo', and it said, "_this username does not exist_".  Hoi!

So... ... ... Not using the link in the email (since the link gave me an error message, mentioned above), I went to the site log-in page and tried logging in under the new user name and temporary password mentioned in the email which arrived in my in-box and it worked.  Yippee!

I'm going to log out and try logging back in, to see if the multiple times log in is still a problem and I will post either way on this thread in just a few minutes giving an update.


----------



## SARgirl (28 Sep 2009)

After I logged out (mentioned above) I logged back in using the new user name (SARgirl) and the password mentioned in the link which arrived into my inbox and I only had to log in ONCE- Oh so happy!  ;D

Next, I changed my password to one I would remember and then logged back out (wanted to make sure it would work w/o any further problems) and again, everything worked AND... I only had to log in ONCE.  Halleluiah!  ;D

Thank you for all your help everyone- for a while there I thought I would have to re-log in multiple times for everything forever.  :-\

Alrighty- so I guess this means I am now "SARgirl"... which '_fits_' with what I'm doing.  :nod:  ... now if I can only get the ELT to stop going off in my head from Saturday's tasking  :, not that I mind too much, it's all good .  It was a FANTASTIC day on Saturday; went great and I was so happy to get back up in the air. 8)

I should be able to get around the site much more quickly now that I'm not having to re-log in multiple times every few minutes for whatever reason.  

Again- thank you for your help everyone... ;D 

_Edited for grammar (as usual ). _


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2009)

Glad to hear it's all resolved now SARgirl! Thanks for your patience.


----------

